# New York City/Dallas OpenVZ VPS | Tempe, AZ KVM VPS | IPv6 | 99.9% Uptime S.L.A. | Ninja Hawk Soluti



## SeriesN (Jun 30, 2013)

*+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+
|Ninja Hawk Solutions Inc.|
+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+*
*Unmanaged But Not Abandoned*

*About us :*

*---------------*

*Ninja Hawk Solutions Inc. is a privately owned hosting company established in 2008. We are based in the "City That Never Sleeps", New York City, New York, USA. We are legally incorporated as a business in the State of New York. Ninja Hawk is owned and managed by a small group of IT professionals who are passionate about web hosting and server management. We take pride in providing reliable web hosting services at affordable prices.*

*What others have said:*

*----------------------------------*

http://www.96mb.com/...t-64ninja-hawk/
http://www.webhostin...d.php?t=1239835
http://www.webhostin...d.php?t=1224535
http://www.webhostin...d.php?t=1255129
http://www.serchen.c...-hawk-solutions
http://ratelobby.com...-hawk-solutions

*With every plan, you will receive:*

*-------------------------------------------------*


*24/7 Support with timely response *

*7 Day, Money Back Guarantee (for your first order) *
*99.9% Uptime **Guarantee Backed By S.L.A*
*No long term contract required *
*USA Servers (Tempe, Arizona, Dallas,TX & New York City, New York) *
*Raid 10 protected storage *
*No hidden fee *
*Industry leading solusvm control panel *
*Huge selection of Linux Templates and ISO, FreeBSD ISO (Custom ISO can be mounted) *
*Custom RDNS (Open ticket) *
*Tun/Tap enabled *
*We Have 6+ Years of Hosting Experience *
*Fast setup (After Manual Verification)*
*OpenVz/KVM Virtualization*
*IPv4 / IPv6*

Lets cut the chase, what are we offering today? This offer is valid for both our current clients and new signups and once per client.


We are not here to offer 100GB ram for 1$, nor we are offering 64mb ram for 1 penny. We pride ourself in providing Quality service at affordable cost. So if you are here for some crazy ram promotion, you are out of luck. If this did not scare you, YOU ARE THE CUSTOMER WE WANT!

*Z promotion :*
*===========*

*30% off - recurring on any plan above OVZ-student and KVM-Student. *

*Use coupon code : **5PEXH0PQW9*



*You will also get 10$ service credit to try second virtualization type! You did not get what I said right? Ok let me break this down,*
*If you order any OpenVz Vps, you can get 10$ service credit to try our KVM VPS + 30% recurring discount on plans above "student" and the Vice versa. All you have to do is open a sales ticket once you have received your first vps.*


*This credit offer is once per customer and applies to only new signups. This offer is also for 2 weeks only!*

 

*Any signup for any NYC VPS within next 72 hours will receive double storage upgrade for free. I.e, if you signup for 25GB, you are eligible for a free upgrade to 50GB. Just open a support ticket within in next 48 hour after you have received your vps .*


*If you are a current active client, you can enjoy up to a lifetime 40% discount on any of your next order. Simply use the coupon code "loyalty" during the checkout process*

(Valid for one order only per active client who signed up before the date this offer is posted. Pricing is based on products face value as described on our website and can not be combined with any other promotion nor 3rd party software or current active service)



 

*Server Specs, Test IP and etc.*

*New york City, NY OpenVZ*

*==================*

*Location : New York City,NYC (Atlantic metro Facility).
Test IP : 204.145.65.26 (Test download can be provided over support ticket).*

*Test IPv6 : *2001:470:1f06:7e1::cded:98d3
*Intel E3-1230v2 CPU*
*32GB ddr3 ecc ram
4X1TB Sata 3 -Raid 10*


*Dallas,TX  OpenVZ*

*============*

*Location : Dallas,TX (Internap Facility).*

*Test IP : 204.11.60.125** (Test download can be provided over support ticket).*

*Test IPv6 : 2605:eb00:1000:122::d460:6a9*

*Intel E3-1230v2 CPU*
*32GB ddr3 ecc ram
4X1TB Sata 3 -Raid 10*

*OVZ-Genin*

*----------------*

*Guaranteed-RAM: 512 MB
Vswap : 1024MB
Disk Space: 25GB (Raid-10)
Bandwidth: 500GB Monthly (@100mbps)
IP Address: 1 IPV4*
*CPU : 2 Cores @ 3.4GHz (Shared*) 

*NY Order link : https://clients.ninj...cart.php?gid=13*

*Dallas Order link : **https://clients.ninj...cart.php?gid=12*

*Original price : $10/mo. With the coupon : $7/mo.*

*Use coupon code : **5PEXH0PQW9*

*OVZ-Chunin*

*​------------------*

*Guaranteed-RAM: 1024 MB
Vswap : 2048MB
Disk Space: 50GB (Raid-10)
Bandwidth: 1000GB Monthly (@100mbps)
IP Address: 1 IPV4 
CPU : 2 Cores @ 3.4GHz (Shared)*

*NY Order link : https://clients.ninj...cart.php?gid=13*

*Dallas Order link : **https://clients.ninj...cart.php?gid=12*

*Original price : $20/mo. With the coupon : $14/mo.*

*Use coupon code : **5PEXH0PQW9*

*OVZ-Jonin*

*​----------------*

*Guaranteed-RAM: 2048 MB
Vswap : 4096MB
Disk Space: 100GB (Raid-10)
Bandwidth: 2000GB Monthly (@100mbps)
IP Address: 1 IPV4 
CPU : 4 Cores @ 3.4GHz (Shared)*
 

*NY Order link : https://clients.ninj...cart.php?gid=13*

*Dallas Order link : **https://clients.ninj...cart.php?gid=12*

*Original price : $30/mo. With the coupon : $21/mo.*

*Use coupon code : **5PEXH0PQW9*

*KVM*

*============*

*Server Specs, Test IP and etc.*

*Tempe, Arizona -> KVM*

*==================*

 

*Location : Tempe, Arizona (PhoenixNap Facility). (Dallas, TX and NYC, NY coming soon!    )
Test IP : 108.170.45.124 (Test download can be provided over support ticket).
Intel E3-1270v2 CPU
HW Raid Card + BBU
8X500GB Sata 2 -Raid 10,
64GB Samsung 830 Series SSD (x2 in RAID 1)
Node connected to 1GBps port.*

*KVM-Genin*

*------------------*

*Guaranteed-RAM: 512 MB
Disk Space: 25GB (Raid-10)
Bandwidth: 500GB Monthly (@100mbps)
IP Address: 1 IPV4
CPU : 2 Cores @ 3.4GHz (Shared) *

*https://clients.ninjahawk.net/cart.php?gid=2*

*Original price : $10/mo. With the coupon : $7/mo.*

*Use coupon code : **5PEXH0PQW9*

*KVM-Chunin*

*------------------*

*Guaranteed-RAM: 1024 MB
Disk Space: 50GB (Raid-10)
Bandwidth: 1000GB Monthly (@100mbps)
IP Address: 1 IPV4 
CPU : 2 Cores @ 3.4GHz (Shared)*

*https://clients.ninjahawk.net/cart.php?gid=2*

*Original price : $20/mo. With the coupon : $14/mo.*

*Use coupon code : **5PEXH0PQW9*

*KVM-Jonin*

*------------------*

*Guaranteed-RAM: 2048 MB
Disk Space: 100GB (Raid-10)
Bandwidth: 2000GB Monthly (@100mbps)
IP Address: 1 IPV4 
CPU : 4 Cores @ 3.4GHz (Shared)*

*https://clients.ninjahawk.net/cart.php?gid=2*

*Original price : $30/mo. With the coupon : $21/mo.*

*Use coupon code : **5PEXH0PQW9*

*Accepted payment methods :*

*------------------------------------------*


*Paypal,*

*Payza (Previously Alertpay),*
*Google Wallet,*
*Credit Card ( We do not store your credit information on our server)*

*Terms of service summary :*


*No Gameserver,*

*No Torrent,*
*No IRC,*
*No copyrighted material,*
*NO WINDOWS,*
*Legal adult contents allowed*

*Click here for full terms of service and Aup *

*Click here for full seven days refund policy*

*Click here for full Service Level Agreement*


If you have any questions, please feel free to contact us.


----------

